
Ask HN: What is the best Chromebook for Linux 2017? - balac
I&#x27;d like a Chromebook to run Linux on, this will be used for light web dev with node, vim, etc.
======
hxnjxn
Ive found this, it shows which model works with what
[https://wiki.galliumos.org/Hardware_Compatibility](https://wiki.galliumos.org/Hardware_Compatibility)

I dont actually have a chromebook running linux but would love to hear some
people's experiences

~~~
neilsimp1
I'm using an Acer C720P with the GalliumOS kernel. Everything works perfectly,
except occasionally when opening the screen, I need to `sudo service network-
manager restart` to get connected to the WiFi. It doesn't see me network
unless I do that. It's only once in a while so I haven't bothered trying to
fix it.

I used these guides to help set things up:

[https://samsclass.info/128/proj/chromebooks3.htm](https://samsclass.info/128/proj/chromebooks3.htm)

[https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228539](https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228539)

------
partisan
I have the Dell Chromebook 13 with an i5/8GB. I upgraded the SSD to 256GB and
have had a pretty good experience with it. I use it with chrx. I am sure it is
overkill for the task, but I wanted to have a capable machine if needed for
larger tasks.

~~~
partisan
Truthfully, I could have purchased the Dell Developer Edition with similar
specs for $100 or so more, I would recommend that option as well, if you are
going to go up the maxed out Dell Chromebook 13. I wanted the DIY experience.
:)

